# Sad Day



## bubforever (Aug 25, 2007)

It really sucks but i was forced to give away my needlefish to one of the teachers at my school.  The reason being that my bass made it way to hard for the poor thing to eat. I would put in 5 feeder fish at once yet the needlefish could not get any. That's right a 2.5 inch bass eating 5 one inch long feeders. Oh well he's has a great new home now, a 55 gallon tank full of feeder guppies (almost 500 in the tank), and 1 big algea eater. Can't wait to see how big the needlefish is at the end of the year.


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 25, 2007)

well as long as its in a better place


----------

